# How do I drive him wild in bed????



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Men, I need your help! What are thing you enjoy or just absolutly drive you wild during sex... I know ya'all like a bj and that is never an issue but I want more ways to spice it up! I want to drive him wild, curl his toes and beg for more! Any places to touch, kiss, or suck  any positions, play, or techniques? I want to leave him so satisfied that he can't wait for next time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

massage the prostate...if he's game that is...it'l drive him nuts


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Def introduce ass play both ways, use some good and dirty dialogue and taste yourself (either with your own finger or from his face and/or penis). There's nothing more lame than when my wife turns her head from a kiss attempt during intercourse after I went down on her.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

He does like that haha looking for something I haven't done 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a little secret cowgirl, a lot of men don't want to be driven wild, have their toes curled and beg for more. They don't want to be so satisfied that they can't wait for next time. 

You know what they really want???

They want to drive YOU wild, curl YOUR toes and hear you beg for more. They want YOU so satisfied that you can't wait for next time.

Seriously. I don't think a woman can ever understand how that feeds a mans ego and how great it is.

You want specifics, going beyond the bj (and assuming you already swallow with a smile on your face). For me, I like "overt" submissiveness, tie up games, spanking. I also like doing things out of the norm for us, like anal for example. But just doing it doesn't really do anything for me. I really want to see enthusiasm, her getting off on it. Perhaps DP with a toy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

40isthenew20 said:


> Def introduce ass play both ways, use some good and dirty dialogue and taste yourself (either with your own finger or from his face and/or penis). There's nothing more lame than when my wife turns her head from a kiss attempt during intercourse after I went down on her.


Yes, tasting yourself is excellent. I like to aggressively kiss my wife after going down on her. She definitely gets into that. But she always shy's away from giving a bj after I've been inside her. Insists that I wash first. Definitely a mood killer.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Let him finish where ever he wants....mid sex tell him you will receive "him" whatever way he needs you to...and say with enthusiasm of course.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

,act like an enthusiastic hooker. the dirtier and more into it that you can be, the better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

cowgirl70 said:


> He does like that haha looking for something I haven't done &#55357;&#56841;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you dressed like the picture in your avatar? I know that would drive me wild.

I also agree with WorkingOnMe's post, tell him what you want and let him enjoy working on achieving that level. Having a woman try to drive you wild is awesome, but hearing your women moan and beg for you to pound her harder is like the 8th wonder of the world, like the most exquisite drug you've ever had, and leaves you feeling like you're simply the greatest man, and lover, ever. Nothing you can do for him will top this, at least IMO.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Let him finish where ever he wants....mid sex tell him you will receive "him" whatever way he needs you to...and say with enthusiasm of course.


That could work. 

I would suggest being flirty all day, just kind of be playful naughty








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

40isthenew20 said:


> Def introduce ass play both ways, use some good and dirty dialogue and taste yourself (either with your own finger or from his face and/or penis). There's nothing more lame than when my wife turns her head from a kiss attempt during intercourse after I went down on her.


I actually enjoy this! Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Try the Laura Corn Challenge

Put your husband in the bedroom closet so he can peak out and see the bed, tell him he cannot talk or move he can only watch.

You leave the room and come back a few minutes later get undressed slowly start touching yourself. Lay on the bed and take care of your business. toys if you would like

When you cannot stand it anymore tell him to get his rear out there and finish up.

My wife did that 10 years ago and I still think about it.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Cowgirl,
First of all, kudos to you for actually asking this question. I think it is wonderful that you are taking the time and putting some effort into pleasing him in bed.
It sounds like you are fairly adventurous already so it may be hard to come up with something new but my favorites would have to be lingerie (the sl#ttier the better), doing things that are rare in my sex life (anal, swallow, toys) and as others mentioned, seeing her have the time of her life. One of the most memorable moments I ever had in bed was the first time I watched my wife masturbate herself to orgasm. Being as visual as I am, that blew me away.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Here's a little secret cowgirl, a lot of men don't want to be driven wild, have their toes curled and beg for more. They don't want to be so satisfied that they can't wait for next time.
> 
> You know what they really want???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WEDDING_PLANNER1964 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rimjobs .. he'll love you for it! You can tease him by kissing him afterwards haha!

Cheers Mate


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2012)

Dirty talk for sure. Then smack him on the ass with a hockey stick.

Mmmmmmm...hockey.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Yes, tasting yourself is excellent. I like to aggressively kiss my wife after going down on her. She definitely gets into that. But she always shy's away from giving a bj after I've been inside her. Insists that I wash first. Definitely a mood killer.


One time, early on in our relationship, I did this...shying away thing. My husband grabbed me by the hair, slapped my face with his penis and said to me "you're gonna lick it clean sl*t and you're gonna love it" I got so turned on I've never had a problem since. Guys love the grossest stuff!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

haha, I haven't gotten quite that aggressive. But I was pretty close recently. She was tied up and couldn't fight much though.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

hotdogs said:


> One time, early on in our relationship, I did this...shying away thing. My husband grabbed me by the hair, slapped my face with his penis and said to me "you're gonna lick it clean sl*t and you're gonna love it" I got so turned on I've never had a problem since. Guys love the grossest stuff!


They do! I probably would have been into that 6 years ago. If he did that now, he would be cleaning up his own blood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Yes, tasting yourself is excellent. I like to aggressively kiss my wife after going down on her. She definitely gets into that. But she always shy's away from giving a bj after I've been inside her. Insists that I wash first. Definitely a mood killer.


She crazy I love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> She crazy I love it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're in the definite minority of women.

If a woman swallows and cleans herself off her husband's penis, he can treat him like total crap outside the bedroom and he'll never leave.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to know Larry I do all that and more. I guess he'll never leave. :smthumbup:


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Just a few ideas that I've tried... Give him a BJ, then get on top and have your way with him but go back to give him a BJ and let him finish in your mouth. My H always gives it :smthumbup:

Also, I planned a night away for us and while my H was in the shower, I put a wad of money and a "menu" of sex acts on it along with "prices" for each act on the counter right by the shower. I changed into my best slVtty lingerie, put on some red lipstick along with other things I put out to set the mood earlier (romantic night) My H loved his own little "wh*re" for the night and got to keep his money since it was going to me anyway.  It was amazing (to put it lightly)...


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Hows your gag reflex?

Bjs are great, but deep throats while doing it make it 5x better

Also you've already gotten the anal advice so I'd say nipples and or balls. 

women aren't the only ones who might like to have their nipple bit just before orgasming.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopefull363 said:


> Good to know Larry I do all that and more. I guess he'll never leave. :smthumbup:


If he does, then he is a giant freaking idiot.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lovingsummer said:


> Just a few ideas that I've tried... Give him a BJ, then get on top and have your way with him but go back to give him a BJ and let him finish in your mouth. My H always gives it :smthumbup:


That's it, only two thumbs up? I figure it would be more of a OMFG I think I died and went to heaven.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Yea, I think that was in there too :rofl:


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> That's it, only two thumbs up? I figure it would be more of a OMFG I think I died and went to heaven.


Lol...I am envisioning a guy literally giving two thumbs up after that


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> Lol...I am envisioning a guy literally giving two thumbs up after that


No, more like lying there with giant wide open eyes and unable to move because every muscle in his body is sore from the spasms of the orgasm he just had.


----------



## ShinyNewGuy (Aug 15, 2012)

Find if he has some fetish


----------



## rigcol (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with WorkingOnMe, showing your husband that he is driving you wild, satisfying you completely and that you can't wait for the next time is extremely exciting to a man. Additionally, 'overt submissiveness' is something that I particularly enjoy ...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Wth? We're talking about those things between husbands and wives! You can't get HIV by swallowing from your HIV negative spouse. Nobody mentioned anything dangerous like ATM. Maybe you should get yourself a little education.


Yep, what he said. Swallowing or not bears little relevance to the risk between wifey and I. We've had unprotected sex since 1993.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Try not being in bed. Try standing up, from behind in an alley around the corner from some trendy downtown club. Or whatever piques your fancy. 

Fortune Favors the Bold.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tease the hell outta him, give him something, then take it away, rinse and repeat until he rams into you like an animal...

Well that's what the missus does heh


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't even start this thread and I have some great ideas now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Tie him to the bed and tickle him with a large soft feather while anally stimulating him.


----------



## WishIknew5 (Dec 20, 2010)

Take a pic on your phone...send to him with a detailed description of what you want him to do when he gets home, and do that as soon as he walks in. I would have a "hard" time walking around my office that day.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Do your kegels. 
Do your kegels.
Do your kegels. 
Do your kegels.

Then learn to squeeze him till his eyes pop out of his head.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ I just did that recently & he literally said- OUCH!!
Guess I need to cut back on my workout routine! :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is my BOOMSTICK! (Aug 16, 2012)

I read someone say here 'suck it like your mad at it'

I know that would drive me wild in bed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Get this book , I loved it >> >

 Passionista: The Empowered Woman's Guide to Pleasuring a Man : Ian Kerner: Books


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Black lingerie with Sheer black Stockings 5 inch black patent stilletoes - job done


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Unscrew the head and work on the wires.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> ^^ I just did that recently & he literally said- OUCH!!
> Guess I need to cut back on my workout routine! :O
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he's breathing you're not trying hard enough. TMI many many years ago a dated a young lady ..... that's where 'take my breath away' comes from.


----------



## roger boschman (Aug 3, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Here's a little secret cowgirl, a lot of men don't want to be driven wild, have their toes curled and beg for more. They don't want to be so satisfied that they can't wait for next time.
> 
> You know what they really want???
> 
> ...


 I have answered at length, but I do not see my post here.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

cowgirl70 said:


> Men, I need your help! What are thing you enjoy or just absolutly drive you wild during sex... I know ya'all like a bj and that is never an issue but I want more ways to spice it up! I want to drive him wild, curl his toes and beg for more! Any places to touch, kiss, or suck  any positions, play, or techniques? I want to leave him so satisfied that he can't wait for next time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here are some things that drive me crazy in our marriage:

- The number one hottest thing my wife does for me in bed is show me she's genuinely driven wild by being with me. NOTHING is hotter than a woman who adores you, and finds you extremely sexy. I can tell that my wife doesn't just adore sex, she adores sex specially with me. Nothing beats this.

- Anal masturbation. Watching my totally buck naked wife finger herself anally to climax was so hot it almost made me cum without touching myself.

- Swallow. If you don't already, do.

- Pay attention to his ass. Slip a finger or two in there, or your tongue, especially during a BJ. Most men have no clue how good this feels.

- Verbalize your orgasm. I can tell when my wife is climaxing, but nothing beats hear telling me, in soft moans, "I'm cumming". It's an incredible turn on.

- Total freedom. It turns me on to know that my wife and I have a judgement free sex life, and that our bodies belong to one another. I can try anything and know that I have total freedom, because she trusts me.

- Play together. No matter what I'm doing to my wife, it always makes me more amped up if she's touching herself while I'm doing it. 

- Kiss him like you **** him. There is a way to kiss a person that is as intimate, and hot, as sex. I call it mouth-to-mouth sex, and it's beyond sexy. Kiss him like your sanity depends on it, but don't stop until he's out of his mind.


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

tl;dr, maybe this was already mentioned, but i guess, telling him that his best friend does it better, could bring some unexpected wilderness in bed.. use with caution, though  /just in case - I'm kidding/

otherwise I second jaquen on most of "bullets"; 
* knowing that woman desires me strongly is a huge turn on, no doubt
* swallowing is also nice (before it happened for me for the first time, I didn't think much of it, boy, was I wrong.. that IS something)
* I'm not in anal play, so, the regular masturbation would be perfect for me, too 
* I'm a fan of dressing up, nothing fancy, though, a tight uuber mini dress (short enough to reveal almost everything when bending over) would make me rock hard in about 0.02 seconds . thigh-highs or stockings + garterbelt + heels also work wonders. 
* and kegels, yes, these make a man to want it again and again.
* and one more - dirty talk; hearing about how good it feels, etc, moans, fingernails in the back, simple stuff, essentially, it's all good, great, even.

damn, your man is one lucky bastard!


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

One a month make it a point to do something a bit crazy. 

Broad daylight BJ in the car, dress up, slip on the heels just before bed, slip in some porn YOU like and watch it with him and play with yourself and let him watch, push his butt down in the chair unzip and swallow, etc etc, there is so much to do!

But above all that always enjoy the day to day sex, tell him how much u want him daily, tell him he's sexy and he's beautiful, text him and tease him. The special occasion stuff is GREAT, but he day to day stuff keeps it rolling


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Ask HIM what would drive him wild..


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

There is one thing the wife does which leaves me a quivering, broken, mess of a man. It may be very common but not heard of it before.
She takes the cowgirl position and after about 30 secs to a minute she pulls me out and then rests my penis between her lips so the head of my penis is nestling against her clit. After a litle rubbing and gyrating she reaches down and gently runs her fingertips across the head of my penis. I literally start trembling all over and involuntarily jerking.
She then pops me back in and after a minute or so repeats the process.
Eventually after about 20/30 mins when she finally lets me orgasm it is absolutely earth shattering.
She does have to be careful because if she does it too much it's like a kind of sensory overload and my penis just seems to shut down and I lose my erection. And if she uses her fingernails.....


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

Love all of these!!!!! Thanks keep them cumming!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smilinatu (Jan 9, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Let him finish where ever he wants....mid sex tell him you will receive "him" whatever way he needs you to...and say with enthusiasm of course.


Better save MissyMrs suggestion for somewhat past "mid-sex," lest the loving end sooner than you had planned. :smthumbup: 

I can't give you any concrete, specific suggestions, but this is the idea, you want him to think both that you want it more than he does and also that you are doing it only for his satisfaction. A tough combination, but that's what to shoot for.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Money shot


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bwahhh! Forgot i commented on this one


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

T.E.A.S.E.

I wonder if I commented already too but... well, same answer everytime to these type of threads... TEASE!!!
Thats how you drive a man to animalistic urges!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Here's a little secret cowgirl, a lot of men don't want to be driven wild, have their toes curled and beg for more. They don't want to be so satisfied that they can't wait for next time.
> 
> You know what they really want???
> 
> ...


:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Uncle guy (Oct 1, 2012)

cowgirl70 said:


> Men, I need your help! What are thing you enjoy or just absolutly drive you wild during sex... I know ya'all like a bj and that is never an issue but I want more ways to spice it up! I want to drive him wild, curl his toes and beg for more! Any places to touch, kiss, or suck  any positions, play, or techniques? I want to leave him so satisfied that he can't wait for next time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A prostrate massage while receiving a blow job to completion is still my all time best orgasm ever.

When he wakes up in the morning with a morning wood, give hike a blow job or mount him while he is still waking up.

Surprise him when he least expects it.  Lie completely nude with a big red bow tied around you and tell him, he can do whatever he wants to do to...

Introduce sex toys. A dual vibrator penis ring that the only time a man feels it is when she is grinding. The orgasm for both at the same time is the bomb and very intense.

Guys really enjoy hair pulling and slapping a girl's ass. You do have to teach him not to really pull your hair, but rather grab it close to the scalp so she enjoys it rather than turning around and slapping the hell out of you.

Doggy style, reach back and play with his balls especially during he big O.

Ditto what someone else said...a guy enjoys seeing you get off. You on top controlling the pace with the right amount of movement = a great feeling if you both come together at the same time. The bigger the woman O, the bigger the contractions on the little general.

The more you want it, the more it turns a man on. If you are wanting it hard, then let him know. If you are wanting it slow, then be really creative with the different positions to get the maximum feel.

Also suck on guys nipples and/or ears, especially if really sensitive around the ears.

Sorry for long post, but you asked. I am now extremely h.....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> T.E.A.S.E.
> 
> I wonder if I commented already too but... well, same answer everytime to these type of threads... TEASE!!!
> Thats how you drive a man to animalistic urges!


Tease him...dress sexy....be desirable....change it up









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> Men, I need your help! What are thing you enjoy or just absolutly drive you wild during sex... I know ya'all like a bj and that is never an issue but I want more ways to spice it up! I want to drive him wild, curl his toes and beg for more! Any places to touch, kiss, or suck  any positions, play, or techniques? I want to leave him so satisfied that he can't wait for next time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you are winning. Doesn't matter what you do next.. your attitude matters more. :smthumbup:


----------

